# Duh>>>>>>>!



## Kuuipo (Dec 14, 2007)

Jodie Foster finally came out of the closet and publicly acknowledged her partner of 15 years Cydney.  Finally.....She was afraid Hollywood would typecast her and she wouldn't get good roles. 










.....nice not to have to live a lie.


----------



## SparklingWaves (Dec 14, 2007)

I wish her and her partner all the best.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  (I really like her partner's name and how it's spelled). 

What an outstanding actress.


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Dec 14, 2007)

haha.. That isn't news! ;p


----------



## Juneplum (Dec 14, 2007)

^ ya. really jodie- we knew


----------



## Odette (Dec 14, 2007)

No surprises there.

But on another note isn't sad that people have to hide who they are?


----------



## V15U4L_3RR0R (Dec 14, 2007)

Yeah she always did set off my gaydar. Shame she felt the need to hide though as she is such a great actress. I hope she and her partner continue to stay strong.


----------



## CaraAmericana (Dec 14, 2007)

really? I never ever thought that she was a lesbian. Honestly.


----------



## n_c (Dec 14, 2007)

^^^ haha me neither.


----------

